# Highland Woodworking's Woodturner's 3/8 inch Bandsaw Blade



## doubleDD

Thanks for the review Jerry. I had been thinking about trying one of these for awhile. I do cut a lot of green wood and they say it is made for that purpose. Interested in what type of bandsaw you are using it on.
Thanks for the review.


----------



## Sigung

> Thanks for the review Jerry. I had been thinking about trying one of these for awhile. I do cut a lot of green wood and they say it is made for that purpose. Interested in what type of bandsaw you are using it on.
> Thanks for the review.
> 
> - doubleDD


Hey Dave, I'm using it on a Grizzly G0513X2. I can foresee using this blade for just about everything. I've got a couple of Oak logs out by the side of the house that I've been putting off resawing, but not now.

I don't turn regularly, and I know that they made this blade for cutting green wood - so many turners like to use it, but I saw much greater potential in it.. the low TPI is what sealed the deal for me. So may times my 1" wide Timberwolf blade has turned my workshop into a smokehouse because it has such a hard time re-sawing, but this thing, no smoke, no resistance NO DRAMA. I love it.


----------



## tsuga

Hi Jerry, Thanks for the review of Highlands 3/8 woodturners blade. I have a Timberwolf 3/8 that is 3 years on my
bandsaw and is my most used blade. From your results thus far I will be looking at Highlands blade when I need to
replace mine. I also have Highlands Magfence II and their Accuright Log Mill. Log mill is great for breaking down logs.

Is indispensable for making that first log cut. Hope to be down your way soon and can see the new blade in action.

Ernie


----------



## Sigung

> Hi Jerry, Thanks for the review of Highlands 3/8 woodturners blade. I have a Timberwolf 3/8 that is 3 years on my
> bandsaw and is my most used blade. From your results thus far I will be looking at Highlands blade when I need to
> replace mine. I also have Highlands Magfence II and their Accuright Log Mill. Log mill is great for breaking down logs.
> 
> Is indispensable for making that first log cut. Hope to be down your way soon and can see the new blade in action.
> 
> Ernie
> 
> - ernie


Noodles and Pie… I mean, fried chicken, fettuccini Alfredo, and apple pie.


----------



## oldrivers

Thanks for the report every woodworker needs a good band saw blade.


----------



## Sigung

> Thanks for the report every woodworker needs a good band saw blade.
> 
> - oldrivers


Quite welcome sir.


----------



## ssnvet

Thanks for the write up Jerry…. How many TPI is that blade?


----------



## Sigung

> Thanks for the write up Jerry…. How many TPI is that blade?
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


Welcome! 3 TPI alternate set with raker tooth pattern.


----------



## Fchill

Thanks for your review. It's very informative and describes my experience with the company as well. I use the 1/2" wood slicer and have been thinking about a better blade for cutting radii, I may give this a try.

Did you notice a difference in the kerf size compared to your other blades? On mine the kerf is significantly smaller than any other blade i've used and It seems to last much longer too.


----------



## Arcola60

Thanks Jerry. I just ordered one, along with the woodslicer. It works really well for resawing.


----------



## Sigung

> Thanks for your review. It's very informative and describes my experience with the company as well. I use the 1/2" wood slicer and have been thinking about a better blade for cutting radii, I may give this a try.
> 
> Did you notice a difference in the kerf size compared to your other blades? On mine the kerf is significantly smaller than any other blade i've used and It seems to last much longer too.
> 
> - Fchilly


Yes I did notice that the kerf on this blade is half the width of the kerf on my other 1" Timberwolf blade. The kerf on this blade is .032" which is just a tad over 1/32" which would be .03125".

The company advertises that it will cut a radius of 1.5". I rarely need a smaller radius than that.


----------



## Sigung

> Thanks Jerry. I just ordered one, along with the woodslicer. It works really well for resawing.
> 
> - Arcola60


Welcome! You're going to love it.


----------



## sgcz75b

The Woodslicer has a great reputation but some reviewers have mentioned that it dulls rather quickly.

I'd be interested in hearing in a few months how yours is holding up in that regard.

Glad to hear your positive review.


----------



## Sigung

> The Woodslicer has a great reputation but some reviewers have mentioned that it dulls rather quickly.
> 
> I d be interested in hearing in a few months how yours is holding up in that regard.
> 
> Glad to hear your positive review.
> 
> - sgcz75b


I'll be happy to report on that. That being said, remember this blade is specifically designed for wet, dirty, gritty log cutting and I will be only using it on clean seasoned wood. So the results may be a little skewed from representing the blade's intended purpose.


----------



## Jim Jakosh

Hi Jerry, Glad you like the blade. It seems pretty coarse for thin stock. The rule of thumb I was taught with bandsaw blades is 3 teeth per thickness . That would make the minimum thickness for a 3TPI blade at 1". Running thin stock through a coarse blade tends to take teeth out so I would use a piece of scrap under thin stock to fool the blade! 
I learned that rule cutting metal, but you might get away with a coarser blade in wood.

cheers, Jim


----------



## Sigung

> Hi Jerry, Glad you like the blade. It seems pretty coarse for thin stock. The rule of thumb I was taught with bandsaw blades is 3 teeth per thickness . That would make the minimum thickness for a 3TPI blade at 1". Running thin stock through a coarse blade tends to take teeth out so I would use a piece of scrap under thin stock to fool the blade!
> I learned that rule cutting metal, but you might get away with a coarser blade in wood.
> 
> cheers, Jim
> 
> - Jim Jakosh


Well Jim, what would you say if I told you I cut a 12" long, 1/32" thick piece of veneer off of a 10" high piece of hickory with this blade, and the thickness was perfectly consistent from front to back, and the finish on the cut side was so good that it hardly needed sanding.


----------



## Nodak

I have used the 3/8" woodturner's blade for a couple of years and found it to be a great all around blade. I have resawed white oak up to 8" wide with no problems. The blades last a long time. I have also used the 1/2" wood slicer but found it dulls quickly so I just switched to the 3/8" on my Powermatic bandsaw as my go to blade.


----------

